# mold in the hive



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Well what you discribe may be Nosema there are two types now Nosema a. and Nosema C. the latter one is real bad. As for mold don't worry the bees will take care of it. I would have the hive tested for Nosema spores and go from there.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I second Honeydreams.

Last year I had mold. One hive was weak with little brood and loaded with mold. I added brood frames and before long it and all others looked great. Harvest was lousy but we had a wet spring and other issues, but I doubt mold had anything to do with it.

If you don't want to spend on another package and your comfortable with the condition of the lost hive, you may want to try a queenless split by taking 4-5 frames with brood and nurse bees from your survivor and putting them in a single section. Add a purchased queen and you may get them going a little faster.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I have had similar experiences when I have lost a hive. As previously stated, the bees will clean up the mold, no problem. Try to shake as many of the dead bees out of the combs and either use that deadout by putting a split in it or a package or even a swarm. Last year I caught a big swarm (Someone called and had a swarm in their yard they wanted removed) and I "hived" the swarm in the deadout hive. They cleaned it up right away and became one of my best hives. Regarding nosema...that is something to be aware of and you can treat for it...but right now, you just need to think about starting a new hive in that old equipment in the best way you can. Best wishes...


----------

